# Antique Craftsman TS



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

The attached pictures were posted on anchorage.craigslist.org a little bit ago. They want $500 for it. I'm not in the market but thought some folks might enjoy the pictures.

Can anyone identify it?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Yea, 500.00 would get me several items I could use in my shop, but if you're an antique collector of old tools it might be a good deal. Any idea how old?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

It looks like the saw that idiot on Youtube got going with his foot.


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

BigJimAK said:


> The attached pictures were posted on anchorage.craigslist.org a little bit ago. They want $500 for it. I'm not in the market but thought some folks might enjoy the pictures.
> 
> Can anyone identify it?


Generally speaking, you wouldn't want to pay more than half the cost of a comparable new item for any antique tool, and then only if it is in excellent condition. This TS doesn't seem to be in what I'd call "excellent condition" so using that set of criteria is worth maybe $50, certainly not $500. Just an opinion on my part.
rstermer


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

No Jerry.. Their post read "I can't tell how old it is and neither can Sears." but then they probably don't know how to scour the 'net. If you or I had it, I'm sure we could find the answer but that would never happen. With rstermer opening the bidding at $50, he'd outbid me for sure! 

That could be Mike, after all it has an unknown lineage. Maybe if it was serial number 1 and previously owned by Sears himself, someone might pay it... but not I.

Now if it was a low serial number of the Unisaw and all of the original parts were there, it'd be gone in an instant.


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

BigJimAK said:


> With rstermer opening the bidding at $50, he'd outbid me for


Now Jim, don't misquote me, I didn't say I would open the bidding at $50, I said it was worth no more than $50. I'd probably be a non-bidder well before I reached that figure, though I do love a challenge . . . 
rstermer


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

rstermer:


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

AxlMyk said:


> It looks like the saw that idiot on Youtube got going with his foot.


Uh what ? 
Do you have a link to this ? that I have to see LOL!


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

I believe I saw the same saw at a garage sale, they were asking $50. The interesting thing is that the stand looks identical, also. Could that have been a stock item from Craftsman?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Duane867 said:


> Uh what ?
> Do you have a link to this ? that I have to see LOL!


Here you go:

Table saw, Craftsman, antique


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

westend said:


> I believe I saw the same saw at a garage sale, they were asking $50. The interesting thing is that the stand looks identical, also. Could that have been a stock item from Craftsman?


Could be. There was a time when function ruled over style, unlike many products today. 

It would be practical for mail-order sales!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Here it is. This guy is dangerous.
Tablesaw techniques I wouldn't recommend - Fine Woodworking


----------



## lazybum (Jul 16, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> Can anyone identify it?


Check out Old Wood-working Machines 

owwm.com


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i was looking at the link Mike put up. this guy is gonna get hurt if he keeps this up. did you also notice he was using the miter guage and had the material shoved up against the fence? some may say this is safe, but i wouldnt do it.


----------



## lazybum (Jul 16, 2009)

levon said:


> did you also notice he was using the miter guage and had the material shoved up against the fence?


That made me gringe when I saw that too


some people should just not be allowed to use power tools...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Them's sum *stupid* genes that shouldn't breed... I feel sorry for his daughter!


----------

